# [solved]Antwort von courier-IMAP langsam

## loveandpeace

Hallo, 

ich habe hier einen Mailserver, bestehend aus einem exim4 und einem courier-IMAP.

Alle anhaengenden Dienste wie z. B. der eMail-Check sowie das Senden und Empfangen von eMails funktionieren ohne Probleme, auch courier-POP3 funktioniert problemlos. 

Das Problem ist nun, dass ich mich zwar auf dem IMAP anmelden und mir die Ordner anzeigen lassen kann, aber sobald ich mir die sich in den Ordnern befindlichen eMails ansehen will, bekomme ich keine Antwort. Auch in saemtlichen Logfiles wird nicht mehr angezeigt, als dass ich erfolgreich angemeldet bin. 

Wenn ich mich ueber Telnet mit dem IMAP verbinde und mir den Inhalt der Ordner anzeigen lassen will, bekomme ich ueber den Zeitraum von ca. 5 Minuten keine Antwort. Nur durch Zufall habe ich gesehen, dass er nach Ewigkeiten doch die Ordnerinhalte korrekt anzeigt. Es handelt sich hierbei auch nciht um relevante Mengen, sondern um maximal 30 Mails. Die CPU-Last ist permanent auf 0%.

Wie gesagt, die Logfiles sind unauffaellig, ich hab alles, wozu ich faehig bin, versucht und natuerlich fuer jeden Hinweis dankbar.  :Wink: 

lg, 

Eva

----------

## loveandpeace

...eigentlich hasse ich Topic-Bumping und praktiziere es aeusserst ungern, aber weiss wirklich niemand eine Antwort?

Ich weiss naemlich nicht mehr weiter...

lg, 

eva

----------

## phixom

Ich hätte da ein paar Ansätze.

1. Dateisystem. Schau mal nach, ob die Struktur in Ordnung ist. Schau, ob ein oder CPU-Load, nicht zu verwechseln mit CPU-Nutzung beim durchforsten der Ordner entsteht. Welches Dateisystem verwendest du?

2. Speicher. Ist genügend vorhanden? Ist Swap-Speicher vorhanden und aktiviert?

3. Netzwerk. Gibt es evtl. irgendwelche Paketverluste, Timeout?

Das waren nur ein paar Ideen, ohne dass ich dies selbst nachvollziehen kann.

phixom

----------

## b3cks

Hm, vielleicht Firewall/Paketfilter, der Anfragen blockt?

----------

## loveandpeace

Hallo,

mittlerweile hab ich herausgefunden, dass es daran lag, dass kein Portmap installiert war (er hat versucht auf Port 111 zuzugreifen und ein TimeOut bekommen...).

Also hab ich portmap nachinstalliert. Allerdings scheint Portmap ein Problem zu haben, es startet zwar und ich kann den Prozess auch sehen, wenn ich allerdings versuche "rpcinfo -p" aufzurufen, bekomme ich keine Antwort und bekomme wieder ein TimeOut...

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen vServer (Strato), kann es sein, dass es damit irgend ein Problem gibt? Wobei ich da leider auch nicht auffälliges in google finden konnte...

Ich hab portmap einfach installiert ohne irgendwelche weiteren Einstellungen, hab ich irgendwas vergessen oder kann ich courier-imap irgendwie sagen, dass er erst gar nicht auf Port 111 gehen soll (wobei ich gerade auch nicht so ganz verstehe, was er da überhaupt will...)?

Ich bin wirklihc über jeden weiteren hinweis dankbar... hab schon alles abgegoogelt...

Danke!

lg

  Eva

----------

## loveandpeace

So, Loesung gefunden.

@b3cks: Du hattest Recht mit deinem Ansatz, dass es an der Firewall liegen koennte.

Nachdem ich die Firewall so konfiguriert habe, dass sie alles, was von 127.0.0.1 kommt, auf Port 111 kommt, durchlassen soll/darf, funktioniert der IMAP einwandfrei.

Besten Dank an alle, die zur Loesung beigetragen haben!  :Smile: 

lg, 

eva

----------

## b3cks

Immer wieder gerne! (Auch wenn ich nur was in die Runde geworfen habe.)

Gruß!

----------

## Anarcho

Solch einen Fehler hatte ich auch mal. Daher befindet sich in meinen Firewallscripten immer

iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT (aussem Kopf, kann noch fehler enthalten)

----------

